# Tattoos



## ShaunaNJoe

If anyone is interested in tattoos I would highly suggest the work of *Keith* at _Blue Scarab _ in Waldorf and *Jim* from _Chronic Ink_ in Mechanicsville.  Members of my family, friends and I myself have received some great artwork from these two places and would recommend them to anyone who is interested in getting some body art.


----------



## big_poppa

JIM is the man, he is the only one I will let touch me with Ink ever again.  If you need shading done, there is NO ONE better!!!!


----------



## starr

Hi Shauna and to Joe too!  I love Jim.  He is the only one I have ever used.


----------



## RoseRed

I am extremely happy with his work!


----------



## mAlice

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I am extremely happy with his work!



I see you had some touch up work done.


----------



## RoseRed

elaine said:
			
		

> I see you had some touch up work done.


Thanks, I'm glad you like it!


----------



## starr

But who is your hairdresser???


----------



## RoseRed

starr said:
			
		

> But who is your hairdresser???


Appyday.


----------



## DoWhat

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Appyday.


She's awesome.


----------



## RoseRed

DoWhat said:
			
		

> She's awesome.


Kwillia highly recommends her.


----------



## Tigerlily

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I am extremely happy with his work!




I just knew you were a redhead.


----------



## Cletus_Vandam

ShaunaNJoe said:
			
		

> _Chronic Ink_ in Mechanicsville.




Two questions...  Where about in Mechanicsville are they located?  I'm familiar with the tatto shop there on Rt 235 in Hillville (can't think if the name right now).  That isn't it is it?

Next question...  My BIL says not to get a tat in the summer months because a new tattoo will fade too much becuase it's exposed to the sun.  Is this fact or fiction?  I'm guessing, either new or old, tats exposed to UV will fade.  But do the new one fade more or what?


----------



## ShaunaNJoe

*Chronic Ink*

*It is on Route 5 right across from the 7-Eleven and Bank of America in Mechanicsville.  If your heading South on 5 it will be on the right side.*

JIM IS THE MAN IN THERE!


----------



## Nickel

Cletus_Vandam said:
			
		

> Next question...  My BIL says not to get a tat in the summer months because a new tattoo will fade too much becuase it's exposed to the sun.  Is this fact or fiction?  I'm guessing, either new or old, tats exposed to UV will fade.  But do the new one fade more or what?


Use sunscreen and you'll be aight.


----------



## crabcake

I believe it was Jim @ Chronic Ink is who did my crab tat.


----------



## jwwb2000

Nickel said:
			
		

> Use sunscreen and you'll be aight.



 I have one that I have had for 11 years now and it is still as vivid as it was the day I got it and it is exposed to the sun a lot.


----------



## Tigerlily

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> I have one that I have had for 11 years now and it is still as vivid as it was the day I got it and it is exposed to the sun a lot.




Same for me I got one 14 yrs ago in Va. and it has not faded at all and has seen lots of sun. I want another one but am afraid I won't get as lucky the second time around and it won't be as vivid or it will fade.


----------



## Danzig

Just make sure you want to keep it before you get one.

http://www.bmezine.com/tattoo/remove003.html


----------



## jwwb2000

Danzig said:
			
		

> Just make sure you want to keep it before you get one.
> 
> http://www.bmezine.com/tattoo/remove003.html



   If you do get one you do NOT like....just get it covered with something else


----------



## RoseRed

That dude has a piece of his removed skin on his tongue.   X3


----------



## crabcake

CrabbyClark said:
			
		

> an he did a very fine job!!


  Thank you! This is what we went from ... I designed in in PhotoShop with some help from my friends.


----------



## pixiegirl

Danzig said:
			
		

> Just make sure you want to keep it before you get one.
> 
> http://www.bmezine.com/tattoo/remove003.html


----------



## crabcake

CrabbyClark said:
			
		

> It is a great design! I am working on my next design now but I do think I'll wait until fall to get it done, I am getting way to much sun right now. Wish you were coming in for wings tonight!!!


 Me too ... alas, I must house-hunt in my new hood. Gotta skidaddle now to have din-din with a friend's parents and get ideas for areas to look/avoid. Ya'll have fun and have a Mickey in my absence!


----------



## Nickel

Danzig said:
			
		

> Just make sure you want to keep it before you get one.
> 
> http://www.bmezine.com/tattoo/remove003.html


 I seriously almost threw up when I clicked that.


----------



## Cletus_Vandam

I was thinking of:


----------



## dustin

Cletus_Vandam said:
			
		

> I was thinking of:



isn't that on an "Offspring" album????


----------



## Cletus_Vandam

dustin said:
			
		

> isn't that on an "Offspring" album????






Yes it is.


----------



## dustin

Cletus_Vandam said:
			
		

> Yes it is.


 Thought i'd seen it somewhere before....you thinkin about the same color scheme too?


----------



## Kizzy

CrabbyClark said:
			
		

> Mystic Tattoo in Waldorf, Buzz Thomas is awesome!!!!




I have seen some of Buzz's early work.  He has an amazing talent, but so does Martin, the co-owner of the business.  

Yours turned out looking great.   


P.S.  If Martin couldn't talk me into a tattoo when I was dating/living with him, nobody will.  I admire them on other people, but I do not have a desire to get one myself.


----------



## Jameo

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I am extremely happy with his work!



Cute lama ya got there RR!


----------



## RoseRed

Jameo said:
			
		

> Cute lama ya got there RR!


Thanks, Spike is a friendly little dude!

Psssttt... it's a goat silly girl!


----------



## migtig

I  Dana at Ink Junkeez in White Plains, but he's so good that the waiting list to see him is months long.


----------



## Cletus_Vandam

Well Saturday was the day!  My four-week wait to under the needle of Jim at Chronic Ink was this past Saturday.  He is awesome!  

I doubt I will ever let anyone do work on me after how great a job he did for me.  My wife was on the fence when it came to getting one, but after she sat through the two hours mine took, she made up her mind to go ahead and get one done for her birthday in December.

I went ahead with the Offspring image that I posted earlier and went with the four color scheme that is shown (orange, yellow, red and black for an outline).  It looks nice now and I'm sure it will look a 100 times better once it peels.  

Jim wants a picture of it for his personal album; I think that says something about how cool it looks....  Jim is definitely the man!!!  

BTW:  Thanks to all of you who recommended seeing Jim in the first place.  It was worth the wait and asking around before getting the work done was without a doubt the way to go...


----------



## Tigerlily

That's great that you love your new tat. After watching three hours of Miami ink last night I am planning a new one for my birthday.


----------



## Big Momma

big_poppa said:
			
		

> JIM is the man, he is the only one I will let touch me with Ink ever again.  If you need shading done, there is NO ONE better!!!!





 Where you been all my life?


----------



## chilliwillie71

*tats*

Have 6 ,1 from Philly. The rest were done at Underground tattoo and the only place I'll ever go. I'll see them for no.7 in Feb.


                                  Good price,good work.


----------



## RoseRed

chilliwillie71 said:
			
		

> underground tattoo



I saw the owners just last night.


----------



## Ernie

I have a tatoo of a butt on my butt.


----------



## ShaunaNJoe

*butt tattoo*

cool.


----------



## jaie

Whatever you do don't go to Wicked Lines in Hollywood. I got a tat done there 5 years ago and it is bad. I went to another place to see if they could fix it the said that they could but it would be like getting it done all over again that there was no touching it up. They said the guy who had did it had gone to deep and it just lookd like s***.


----------



## ShaunaNJoe

*Wicked Lines*

Yeah my first 2 were done there (Wicked Lines) and Jim fixed one up to look *so much* better than it did before. Keith from Blue Scarab fixed the other one up to look *real * nice


----------



## Angel

chilliwillie71 said:
			
		

> Have 6 ,1 from Philly. The rest were done at Underground tattoo and the only place I'll ever go. I'll see them for no.7 in Feb.
> 
> 
> Good price,good work.


Both of mine were done at Underground.  Wayne did one and Alan did the other.  They were both done a few years ago.  I am looking to have number three done, but don't know if Wayne or Alan are still there.  Does anybody know?  Please let me know.  They both did great work.


----------



## jaie

Angel said:
			
		

> Both of mine were done at Underground.  Wayne did one and Alan did the other.  They were both done a few years ago.  I am looking to have number three done, but don't know if Wayne or Alan are still there.  Does anybody know?  Please let me know.  They both did great work.


My first one was done by Alan he was very good but I don't think he is still there.


----------



## RoseRed

Angel said:
			
		

> Both of mine were done at Underground.  Wayne did one and Alan did the other.  They were both done a few years ago.  I am looking to have number three done, but don't know if Wayne or Alan are still there.  Does anybody know?  Please let me know.  They both did great work.



I would think that Wayne would still be there since he is the owner.


----------



## gumbo

Let's not forget how cheap they look? Or was that trashy ?


----------



## slotted

Started my newest tat on Saturday. 
This is my 10th. I've already got a couple on my arms and I'm beginning my sleeves. 
This is the second one that I've gotten from Chris C. at Ink Wizard in California, MD. A guy outside of Walmart yesterday thought it looked great and was asking who did it. 

I'm really impressed w/ the work Chris does. I just had him freehand draw it on my arm. Lines are clean, can't wait to get the color and shade work done. 
I'll try to get a photo up of it soon.


----------



## Jameo

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I would think that Wayne would still be there since he is the owner.



I don't _think_ Wayne does tats any more because of arthritis or carpal tunnel :shrug:


----------



## RoseRed

Jameo said:
			
		

> I don't _think_ Wayne does tats any more because of arthritis or carpal tunnel :shrug:



That very well could be.  I thought Alan was going to be changing careers too, because of the same problem.  Although, I could be wrong.


----------



## fttrsbeerwench

Wayne and Alan have both done a tat or two for me... I haven't had a new one in years.. I'm starting to get the itch for it again....I think that I may go see Jim at Eternal Buzz this time.. He's done great work on my friends.


----------



## itsmetoo

oh yea he is great no one can beat his work


----------



## fttrsbeerwench

HEY YOU!!!
 I see you have figured it out... 

Catch ya on the flip! 

thebox


----------



## Angel

FYI-Alan and Wayne are both still doing kick arse work.  Alan did a tattoo for me Saturday and it turned out, as I expected, awesome.  This is the second one he has done for me and I would happily recommend him to anybody.


----------



## valentino

Allen is fully "retired", in a totally new line of work, but also because of recurring hand and wrist issues.  He was doing both for a while, but never could get doctors to figure out his pain issues, so he was forced to step out of the tattoo world.


----------



## Angel

valentino said:
			
		

> Allen is fully "retired", in a totally new line of work, but also because of recurring hand and wrist issues.  He was doing both for a while, but never could get doctors to figure out his pain issues, so he was forced to step out of the tattoo world.


  That's sad.  He's a great artist.


----------



## valentino

I know this an old thread, but could someone post pictures of work done by Jim at Chronic Ink, I cannot seem to find any online elsewhere.


----------



## Radiant1

valentino said:
			
		

> I know this an old thread, but could someone post pictures of work done by Jim at Chronic Ink, I cannot seem to find any online elsewhere.



Your Email has been disabled.  If you Email me I'll send you a pic of some custom work he did for me.


----------



## dbl13s

Ok so I wanna go for my second.... I went to ink wizard for my first this spring, but I want to know about Underground! I've heard great things so far, but..... 

My first one was what I wanted I guess... I just wish I would have asked for more detail!


----------



## kris31280

I've got 5 tattoos currently, I figure come tax return time I'll go for number 6.


----------



## Radiant1

kris31280 said:


> I've got 5 tattoos currently, I figure come tax return time I'll go for number 6.



They can be rather addictive.  There's something beautiful in the sound of the gun.  Slave to the needle.


----------



## onebdzee

dbl13s said:


> Ok so I wanna go for my second.... I went to ink wizard for my first this spring, but I want to know about Underground! I've heard great things so far, but.....
> 
> My first one was what I wanted I guess... I just wish I would have asked for more detail!



"It's what you wanted, I guess"....that's not what you say after you get artwork done....go to Jim at Chronic Ink....he is good and he will make sure you get exactly what you want 

I'm going up there after I give blood this friday to make an appointment for my next one


----------



## (((echo)))

onebdzee said:


> "It's what you wanted, I guess"....that's not what you say after you get artwork done....go to Jim at Chronic Ink....he is good and he will make sure you get exactly what you want
> 
> I'm going up there after I give blood this friday to make an appointment for my next one



been there twice...both times were dissapointing, i have come to the conclusion that no-one in southern md knows how to tatoo (or maybe tribal is just too hard for em)


----------



## onebdzee

(((echo))) said:


> been there twice...both times were dissapointing, i have come to the conclusion that no-one in southern md knows how to tatoo (or maybe tribal is just too hard for em)



I don't do tribal....not really my style....I go for the unique designs of zee


----------



## Radiant1

(((echo))) said:


> been there twice...both times were dissapointing, i have come to the conclusion that no-one in southern md knows how to tatoo (or maybe tribal is just too hard for em)



Did Jim do your art?  Was it flash or custom?


----------



## (((echo)))

Radiant1 said:


> Did Jim do your art?  Was it flash or custom?



both jim and chris (i think that's his name) worked on my arm, 
it's a 1/2 sleeve tribal piece, and after 3 differnet guys and 2 different places, there is significant fading and places that were blatently missed.
I still have a $200 credit at ink wizards on the corner of 235 and 4 but i'm too "dissapointed" to even go in there


----------



## Pete

(((echo))) said:


> both jim and chris (i think that's his name) worked on my arm,
> it's a 1/2 sleeve tribal piece, and after 3 differnet guys and 2 different places, there is significant fading and places that were blatently missed.
> I still have a $200 credit at ink wizards on the corner of 235 and 4 but i'm too "dissapointed" to even go in there



What tribe are you in?


----------



## (((echo)))

Pete said:


> What tribe are you in?



slap-a-ho


----------



## RoseRed

(((echo))) said:


> slap-a-ho


----------



## usagent

(((echo))) said:


> both jim and chris (i think that's his name) worked on my arm,
> it's a 1/2 sleeve tribal piece, and after 3 differnet guys and 2 different places, there is significant fading and places that were blatently missed.
> I still have a $200 credit at ink wizards on the corner of 235 and 4 but i'm too "dissapointed" to even go in there



I'm sleeved and It's starting to fade a little. The biggest problem is the thin lines are becoming thick. Top of me is tribal...good black ink should'nt fade but most artist's I've had touch up for free.


----------



## onebdzee

(((echo))) said:


> both jim and chris (i think that's his name) worked on my arm,
> it's a 1/2 sleeve tribal piece, and after 3 differnet guys and 2 different places, there is significant fading and places that were blatently missed.
> I still have a $200 credit at ink wizards on the corner of 235 and 4 but i'm too "dissapointed" to even go in there



I went in there once....they said that the one on the front of my hip was going to be $175 because it was "an original"(it is approx. 3 inches long with 6 different colors)....I went to Ink Wizard and had them do it....he charged me $75 and it matched my original design perfectly


----------



## kris31280

Radiant1 said:


> They can be rather addictive.  There's something beautiful in the sound of the gun.  Slave to the needle.



  Yeah, that's me.  Every time I get a tattoo I feel incredibly alive and I think that's why I'm addicted to them.  I just have to make sure I get them in places that are easily hideable for professional work places.

This is my next tattoo.  It's going to go in my upper middle back, between my first and second tattoos.


----------



## kris31280

And only because I really love my ink, here's my other 5.


----------



## Radiant1

kris31280 said:


> Yeah, that's me.  Every time I get a tattoo I feel incredibly alive and I think that's why I'm addicted to them.



:endorphines:



kris31280 said:


> This is my next tattoo.  It's going to go in my upper middle back, between my first and second tattoos.



It will require clean lines and someone who can lay black in well.  I like the use of negative space.


----------

